# Knee pain on ghrp-6



## ripsid (Mar 22, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Been having chronic pain in my knees lately ever since starting ghrp. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there an explanation for this? [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a fairly common side effect from the additional GH release.


----------



## Overdoze (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's a fairly common side effect from the additional GH release.



Hey Pittsburgh63!

Is it true for the wrist pain?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Its extra water putting pressure on the joints.Its a commen side with gh release.Its the same thing that comes with synthetic gh


----------



## Riles (Mar 23, 2012)

is it something you just have to get used to? or does it subside the longer your research continues?


----------



## Riles (Mar 28, 2012)

don't mean to be a pain in the ass, just curious if some subjects endo systems just don't agree with GH therapy or peptide research, should you try a short research run before you buy 6 months or a years worth or does the possible joint pain subside with continued research? thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

It does subside in some users. You could try backing off the dose a little bit, let your body adjust, and then slowly increase your dose again.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 28, 2012)

adex might help as it pulls out water from estrogen levels.


----------



## Riles (Mar 28, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> adex might help as it pulls out water from estrogen levels.



I had thought about asking that but decided not to overwhelm you guys with questions that seemed a bit remedial, I have searched the threads here, found answers to many questions, but still have a few, thank you, I really appreciate your input


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Riles said:


> I had thought about asking that but decided not to overwhelm you guys with questions that seemed a bit remedial, I have searched the threads here, found answers to many questions, but still have a few, thank you, I really appreciate your input



You won't overwhelm anyone with questions. Ask away.


----------

